# Victoria Secrets So Sexy Hair Products



## ndn-ista (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone tried the So Sexy line at VS? How do you like it? I just bought some because there was a sale 3 for $21. I got:
(Sorry, I can't look at what I got because I am at work, so forgot the names)

So Sexy Wave Enhancer
So Sexy (this shine/gloss creme)
So Sexy (I forgot the name, it makes your hair thicker and it's like a root booster)

All reviews are welcome!


----------



## sherrle (Nov 9, 2007)

the only thing i've used from the VS hairline is the volumizing shampoo and conditioner.  it definately helped give my hair volume and shine.  plus, it smells really good.  i think you'll like it, but for the last few months i've been using charles worthington big hair.  i love all of his products and they're very reasonably priced, plus at the store that sells it by me you get a free full size conditioner with a shampoo purchase, so its like $6 for both.  

anyway, i'm rambling...hope you enjoy your products!


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have the voulmizing shampoo and conditioner and the mouse, the mouse is my HG its the only mouse that acutally does what it says for me, I like the shampoo and the condtioner, the smell is quite strong but if you like Body by victoria then you will like it


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 5, 2008)

i love their shampoo and conditioner soo much!! i've been using it for a while!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the aerosol hair spray that's all i use of the line. It smells fantastic and does the job. Never to stiff or sticky. When there is a semi annual sale they usually have the small ones for like 2.99  i grab a bunch they are perfect for ur purse.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 20, 2008)

i have most of their products and think they're amazing! the shiney stuff really takes the frizz out. plus they smell great! <33


----------



## mistella (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the hairspray. I have about 3 extra bottles.. I have the shampoo too but it's ok. I just use it for the scent!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 21, 2008)

i love this stuff. it smells soooo good. i wonder if they have a perfume thats just like it. 

but anways, i used the shampoos conditioners hair spray and the gel. they work really well.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_i love this stuff. it smells soooo good. i wonder if they have a perfume thats just like it._

 
they do it's supposedly like body by victoria and i think it's true but the body is stronger. 

i really like the volumizing shampoo and conditioner it makes my hair smell good ALL day and really volumizes well. the scent is softer than body by victoria and i like that. the hairspray works well too but will get crunchy if you put too much.


----------



## midge (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_they do it's supposedly like body by victoria and i think it's true but the body is stronger. 

i really like the volumizing shampoo and conditioner it makes my hair smell good ALL day and really volumizes well. the scent is softer than body by victoria and i like that. the hairspray works well too but will get crunchy if you put too much._

 
Try The Body Mist for a lighter scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most of my products come from VS. I love them... and it could possibly have something to do with an employee discount.. >.> The volumizing spray does wonders when paired with the shampoo and conditioner. I also like to use the Shine Serum, but it's not always necessary because it's included in some of the shampoos. The straightening balm is also an other favorite.


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 29, 2008)

i bought the body by VS perfume jsut so i could always smell like the shampoo. Its a bit strong scent for some but I like it


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midge* 

 
_Try The Body Mist for a lighter scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've used my cousin's but i find that it fades away too fast =/ i like how the bottle is pink though lol


----------

